# Help me choose a lighter



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

My lovely wife has become tired of me grousing about the cheap double-flame torch I currently use, and wants to get me a proper lighter.

I've looked over the various lighter threads and and can't decide. Instead, I'm turning it over to Puff. The jet lighter with the most votes in this thread as of 1st January 2011 is what I'll order.

The priority is reliability. Above all, I need it to light, stay lit and tolerate some wind, the occasional drop or a drenching.

A good warranty and service record from the manufacturer would be a bonus.

Your recommendation?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Be interested to see the suggestions on here...all my lighters are cheapos, or give-aways, and seem to require a lot of fiddling with to keep them going...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Read the threads
But what counts for me
1. See the fuel, (transparent tank)
2. Adjustable ( with fingers) flame
3. Cheap enough so I am not tempted to repair if broken.

I love the ones that you get at automotive stores for 10.00


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

I got a ST Dupont MaxiJet and a matching cutter from Santa this year. Works and looks great!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I just got the Blazer "The Little Buddy" torch for Christmas, so far it seems to be a keeper, and the butane well is HUGE!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Go Zippo. With good zippo fuel you have very little if any fuel taste whatever you get is gone in a couple of puffs. I have droped mine thrown it washed it in pants a couple of times and if it ever breaks send it back and they will fix it.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

SanchoAnchovy said:


> The priority is reliability. Above all, I need it to light, stay lit and tolerate some wind, the occasional drop or a drenching.


Blazer Little Buddy


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I really love my Xikar Exodus, but look into Xikar Axia.


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

I alternate between a Xikar HC Tabletop Triple and a Perdomo (Vector) Triple daily. Would highly recommend both. The HC has a flat mirror top which also comes in handy to ensure you have an even burn when relighting, etc. I also use Vector Quad Refined butane. Quality butane is the key.


----------



## Uglybrumski (Sep 18, 2010)

I just bought a Vector tripple jet as a Christmas present to myself.

I've had a few single flame torches in the past. This wasn't that expensive and it workes great so far!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Buy an Exodus Soft Flame and when in the wind use a Ronson. Total cost for both is under $30. The Xikar is warranted for life so that is a great thing...plus the soft flame is really strong and lights quickly and is windproof as well...( but don't test it in the wind as it lights poorly...that is what the Ronson is for. )


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Nov 24, 2010)

Anything Xikar that you want/afford. I own 2 Xikar lighters and use them every day. If Xikar would come out with a soft flame/jet hybrid I would be buying that as well! Great company that stands behind all their products. You will not be disappointed with a Xikar.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

save your money, and get a ronson!


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

The Xikar Plunge is an excellent lighter. You press the button and you _will_ get a nice flame every time. The generous fuel window on both sides of the lighter makes it easy to see when a refill is necessary.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got a xikar crossover, nice lighter but not great by any standard. My favorite, unfortunately is a soft flame IM Corona. But the Xikar works great in the wind, plus it has the lifetime warranty!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I swear the best single flame torch lighter I have I got from walgreens fo $5. It has the name "firebird" on the side. Totally reliable great flame adjustment alwAys lights & havent been able to find it again. Checked 5 different walgreens & cvs in area & can't find them. It's silver & my favorite of the 4 torch lighters I have. If you find them PM me & I'll buy more!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Is that the same one from Colibri...they have those on some sites for $16 shipped. I've seen them at the drug stores around here for about $10. I'd rather buy 3 Ronsons for the same price and I have but that's just my opinion.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far. Keep them coming!

Xikars seem popular. Are they the only manufacturer with a lifetime warranty?



asmartbull said:


> Cheap enough so I am not tempted to repair if broken.


I suppose that's the other option: spend the money on more disposable lighters. I'm currently using a $5 nasty, but it gutters and stops working once the fuel dips even a little, and is a complete botch to refill, which is why I want something more reliable.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

The hour grows near. I figured out how to refill my cheap lighter properly last night, so continuing with those seems like the best option, although I don't know if I can resist this.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

aroma said:


> Blazer Little Buddy


just ordered one today, cant wait till it comes


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

SanchoAnchovy said:


> ...don't know if I can resist this.


Still love it.
Still my go-to lighter and cutter.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a Xikar ex and axia. Both great lighters, both have adjustable flame with a good sized knob, and the axia has a fuel window on the back. Good luck.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

aroma said:


> Still love it.
> Still my go-to lighter and cutter.


Still reliable after 6 months? The more I read your review the less I think I can live without it.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

SanchoAnchovy said:


> Still reliable after 6 months? The more I read your review the less I think I can live without it.


The one I originally bought had an intermittent problem, and Xikar replaced quickly under their lifetime warranty. The replacement, which I've had for a couple of months, has been perfect.


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a Xikar Element that has performed flawlessly over the last year. Money well spent. I recently just purchased a Xikar EX soft flame, and have no reason to suspect it will perform anything less than perfect. Ive had great luck with the Xikar brand, and will continue to support them.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

Alright!

At the end of 2010, local time, the votes are:

1 for ST Dupont MaxiJet
1 for a Zippo
1 for Vector triple
1 for Exodus soft flame
2 for disposables
2 for Ronson
3 for the Blazer Little Buddy
8 for various Xikars

Xikar is the clear winner, and since I'm keen on the cutter Ultra - which comes with a strong recommendation and review - that's what I'll get.

Happy new year and thanks for helping me out on this.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Great choice! (Although I'm a fan of the Xikar Ultra, every one of those recommendations is a good lighter.)

Let us know how it works out, once you've had a chance to use it a while.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Xikar is an odd product. I had a Xikar cutter that was about five years old and falling apart. Sure enough, when I sent it back to them, they sent me a brand new one. So when the started putting out lighters, I was all over them. I've purchased half a dozen Xikar lighters, both for myself and as gifts, over the last couple of years. Unfortunately, they've all been back (at least once) to Xikar for repair/replacement. Which is why I say they're an odd product. I find it odd that they offer a lifetime warranty on a product that is so clearly unreliable. That said, they do stand behind their products. Which is significantly different than they overpriced CRAP Colibri sells. 

If reliability is your number one criteria, than Blazer is the way to go. I know so many people who have had them for years and years, and they never die.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

GregNJ said:


> Xikar is an odd product. I had a Xikar cutter that was about five years old and falling apart. Sure enough, when I sent it back to them, they sent me a brand new one. So when the started putting out lighters, I was all over them. I've purchased half a dozen Xikar lighters, both for myself and as gifts, over the last couple of years. Unfortunately, they've all been back (at least once) to Xikar for repair/replacement. Which is why I say they're an odd product. I find it odd that they offer a lifetime warranty on a product that is so clearly unreliable. That said, they do stand behind their products. Which is significantly different than they overpriced CRAP Colibri sells.


It definitely is a unique business model, and one that appeals to many (including me).

As a thought experiment, imagine you were going to start with a clean state and build a company around the idea of lighters with lifetime warranties. What would be your engineering goals, cost goals, average-selling-price goals, etc.? Think about how long it takes to repair the average unit, the total cost (salary, benefits, office space, support staff, etc.) to employ skilled repair technicians, how much over-capacity you need in the repair operation to maintain a quick turn-around time, etc.

I think that what Xikar is doing is quite clever. They sell lighters that have a nice design and fit-and-finish and a moderate level of reliability, with a low cost to manufacture. They price them low enough to be well within many buyers' comfort zones, yet high enough to cover the cost of the unit and what amounts to an insurance policy against future repairs. When a unit comes in for warranty service, I'm sure it's cheaper for them simply to send you a new one most of the time. And you end up happy, because a brand new unit with very quick turn-around is better service than you ever get from any other business (unless you own a Thinkpad laptop :wink: ). I like it!


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

GregNJ said:


> If reliability is your number one criteria, than Blazer is the way to go. I know so many people who have had them for years and years, and they never die.


I'm vacillated on that for a while, but look and gadgetry of the Xikar Ultra won me over! The attached cutter gimmick just sucks me in.

Speaking of which, does the Xikar warranty also apply to the sharpness of the cutter, or is keeping it sharp the purchaser's responsibility?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

get a ronson as a backup when you have to send the other in for warranty
:smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

Really? No post edits after 15 minutes? Okay. English is in fact my first language, but I was the typing fasting.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

SanchoAnchovy said:


> Speaking of which, does the Xikar warranty also apply to the sharpness of the cutter, or is keeping it sharp the purchaser's responsibility?


The warranty DOES apply to the sharpness of the cutter.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> get a ronson as a backup when you have to send the other in for warranty


I started out with a Blazer Little Buddy, then got the Xikar Ultra, so the Blazer has become my backup. The Blazer also comes in handy those rare times when I need higher fuel capacity.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

aroma said:


> The warranty DOES apply to the sharpness of the cutter.


Well, that's just awesome.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Is that the same one from Colibri...they have those on some sites for $16 shipped. I've seen them at the drug stores around here for about $10. I'd rather buy 3 Ronsons for the same price and I have but that's just my opinion.


Gary - I did some scrounging around and actually found the little tiny instruction sheet packet that came with the lighter. On the first page it says "Quantum" lighter and on the inside it says contact www.colibri.com for questions or service issues.

I went to the colibri website and I cant find the particular lighter there - even looked up quantum and couldn't find it - maybe it's discontinued. Tried to put a couple pics of it on here but can seem to get them from my phone... It's still a great lighter.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

+1 on the Blazer Little Buddy. I've recently become a fan of this lighter. Huge fuel tank, a monster flame and a nice big and smooth flame adjustment knob. Its a little clumsy at first but got accustomed to quickly.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm currently using a $5 ripoff of the little buddy and I don't really like the shape. I keep my smoking gear in a container which favours flat items, so the Ultra combo is perfect.


----------



## Senate1123 (Mar 30, 2008)

Not sure where to buy it now, but I love my Evertech Evertorch. It's a Dupont look-a-like and utilizes both a soft flame and torch!


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

I like the Xikar executive lighter. The fuel tank isn't gargantuan, but it's a solid lighter.

Plus it looks pretty in Ferrari red


----------



## CurlyGQ2 (Apr 29, 2005)

Just saw this thread and thought I'd chime in.

I have been using the Xikar Ultra lighter with clip-on ultra cutter for almost 2 years and have to say that it's my go to lighter. Everywhere I take it, someone always asks about it or compliments it.

It's been rock solid reliable for me and doesn't consume lot's of fuel.

Other lighters that I have are, Colibri The Don, The Boss, Firebird, a Vector and Promethius that I can't remember their models. I really like the Xikar; but also agree with the others about the Firebird too. That is one tough lighter at a great price. I've been using it for years as my beater lighter and it just keeps working.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

Who offers good prices online for the Ultra combo?


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

I know I'm too late, but I have a Lotus 23. It had all the features I wanted minus a big fuel tank. I wanted a single torch, fuel window, punch cutter, top cover (so I don't set it off in my pocket), and adjustment without a screwdriver. This fit the bill. I've had it for around 4-5 months (I think) and has worked with only one issue where the flame was acting weird for a while, but it corrected itself. Lotus doesn't have a lifetime warranty (only 2 year), and I've read that it's a pain in the ass to get it serviced, but I haven't needed to anyway.

http://www.buylighters.com/Lotus-23-Single-Flame-Torch-Lighter-and-Punch-Cutter_p_22.html

The other lighter I was considering when I was shopping for this lighter was the xikar eris, but I think that's discontinued now since I can't seem to find it in many places.

After getting the lotus, I've acquired 2 more lighters; a Bugatti that was a $10 add on to a box purchase, and a cheap dual flame. I don't like the Bugatti since you have to set the flame adjuster fairly high for it to maintain a steady flame (seems like a waste of fuel), but I do like the side ignition a lot. It makes it really easy to aim the torch at the correct place, and the torch flame itself is thin, so it's good for burn corrections.

Bugatti B-1 Torch Lighter - Cigars International

The other lighter is a Jobon from ebay. It has a soft flame and torch. I wanted this to have a soft flame around, plus it had a fuel window and easy adjustment knob. It's neat, but the flame isn't consistent on the soft flame, and it takes many presses to get it to ignite sometimes. Overall, though, it's a cool lighter for $10 shipped to your door.

JOBON Dual flame cigarette pipe cigar lighter #516A-E - eBay (item 160528037437 end time Jan-12-11 20:52:46 PST)

There's also another model of the Jobon that has a punch cutter:

JOBON dual flame butane Lighter with Cigar Punch Silver - eBay (item 160528526439 end time Jan-13-11 20:37:29 PST)


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

SanchoAnchovy said:


> Who offers good prices online for the Ultra combo?


I got mine from SlipperyRockCigars.com, and they are listing it for $50 right now. I doubt you'll find it for less anywhere else.


----------



## simonc (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been power shopping and for my 2 cents worth I think this is the best buy around, I don't think one should purchase a stupidly expensive lighter as they usually go missing, so price is important along build, check out the video, the force is with you: its teh teckspark triple flame over at buylighters dot com


----------

